# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  عائض القرني : الأسد أسوأ حكام العالم عرب بشهادة الجن والإنس

## Sad Story

*صحيفة الشروق - وصف الشيخ الدكتور عائض القرني النظام السوري بالنظام البوليسي القمعي الذي "فرّ أمام جيوش الصهاينة وسلّم لهم الجولان مجاناً"، ودافع في هذا الحوار الذي جمعه بالشروق عن موقف العلماء من الثورات العربية، وبرر اختلاف آرائهم، كما أبدى وجهة نظره من حرب الفتاوى التي اشتعلت بين العلماء في الفترة الأخيرة..

كيف استقبل الشيخ عائض القرني موقف السعودية تجاه الأحداث في سوريا مؤخرا؟
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه، وبعد، مُبارك للشعب الجزائري المسلم الصيام والقيام في شهر رمضان المبارك وأشكر جريدة الشروق الرائدة على حسن التواصل… استقبلنا موقف خادم الحرمين الشريفين الأخير من الأحداث في سوريا ببالغ السرور والفرح، لأن الذي يجري في سوريا لا يقره دين ولا عقل ولا أخلاق ولا مبادئ من نظام بوليسي قمعي فرّ أمام جيوش الصهاينة وسلّم لهم الجولان مجاناً.

اعتبر البعض موقف السعودية الأخير، متأخرا جدا، حيث جاء بعد أكثر من ألفين و700 شهيد، وأكثر من 5 آلاف مفقود، و30 ألف معتقل، ومائة طفل مقتول إضافة إلى 25 ألف نازح إلى الدول المجاورة، ما تعليقك؟
لماذا لا توجهون هذا السؤال إلى حكومة الجزائر، فالأقربون أولى بمعروفكم والتقصير حاصل من الجميع والجامعة العربية نائمة نومة أهل الكهف، فأرجو من الشعب الجزائري أن يقرأ سورة الفاتحة على روح الجامعة العربية.

المأخذ الآخر الذي يؤاخذونك عليه دكتور هو موقفك الذي جاء بالتزامن مع خطاب العاهل السعودي حول الوضع في سوريا، وهو الموقف الذي علّق عليه البعض بأنه جاء مسايرة للموقف الرسمي السعودي؟
أنا لا أحرص على التدخل في الثورات العربية، لأن علماء تلك البلاد ودعاتها قاموا بالواجب حتى ليبيا لم أتكلم عنها إلا بعد اتصال الساعدي القذافي، وأنا تكلمت في MBC قبل موقف السعودية بأيام في برنامج "نبض الكلام".

وصفت فضيلة الشيخ، الرئيس السوري بشار الأسد، مؤخرا، بـ"هولاكو جديد"، وهو الموقف الذي قد يسجله لك الشعب السوري ويشكرك عليه، لكن لماذا لم تسجل موقفا مماثلا في باقي الدول التي شهدت ثورات، خاصة ليبيا؟
بل سجلت مداخلات وكلمات عن النظام الليـبـي والمصري والتونسي واليمني في جريدة الشرق الأوسط بعنوان "الرؤساء العرب.. اللهم لا شماتة"، فلينظر المقال، ومقال قبله بعنوان "القرآن والثورات العربية"، وقلت إن شاء الله ما يشفي الغليل ويروي العليل.

ألا ترى فضيلة الشيخ أن العلماء يفقدون مصداقيتهم ويفشلون فيما يدعون إليه بسبب تذبذبهم في آرائهم وتغييرها بين الحين والآخر؟
ليس بصحيح هذا الكلام. والعلماء ليسوا أنبياء معصومين وليس بصحيح ما نُسب إلينا إن كان المقصود كما قال بعضهم إننا مدحنا القذافي قبل الثورة، ثم هاجمناه بعدها، وأنا أتحدى من يقول إنني مدحته بكلمة واحدة في شريط أو شاشة أو مقالة، والعالم الآن مفتوح ولا يمكن إخفاء شيء.

اعتبر عدد كبير من العلماء قتلى الأحداث التي تشهدها عدد من الدول العربية بقتلى "الجاهلية"، فيما اعتبرهم البعض الآخر "شهداء"، كما وصف عدد منهم، الأحداث بفتنة، ورد عليهم آخرون بأنها ثورات على الظلم، فما قولك؟
الصحيح أنهم شهداء إن شاء الله، وما جرى فهي ثورات بطولية قامت بها الشعوب المستضعفة المغلوبة على أمرها ضد الظلم والطغيان وحيّاها الشرق والغرب حتى الرئيس أبو حسين باراك أوباما وغيره، والرؤساء العرب الذين لا يحكمون بالشريعة وليس لهم بيعة شرعية، حقهم المحاكمة والمعتقلات، وأسوأ حكم في العالم هو حكم الرؤساء العرب بشهادة الجن والإنس والطيور والبهائم.

لكن ألا تعتقد أن هذه التصريحات والتصريحات المضادة أصبحت حربا بين العلماء، ثم إلى من نلجأ وسط الفوضى التي سادت بين علماء الدين؟
ليس هناك صراع بين العلماء والثورات ناجحة، فحسني مبارك سجين وابن علي طريد وعلي صالح حريق وبشار خنيق والقذافي غريق وقريباً وهو شنيق أي مشنوق أي يشنق شنقاً فأين الخلاف إذاً... هذا الخلاف في أذهانكم أنتم وليس في الواقع والأمة كلها والشعوب مع الثورات العربية والمحاكم جاهزة الشرعية والدولية والجنائية.

فضيلة الشيخ، ما الضابط في قضية السمع والطاعة لولي الأمر والخروج عنهم؟
الضابط في ذلك إذا كان ولي الأمر مسلماً يحكم بالشريعة الإسلامية ومبايعاً شرعاً.

تساءل الكثير من المتتبعين عن المقاييس التي يعمل بها علماء الإسلام حاليا، خاصة حين تتعارض مواضيع فتواهم مع المصالح السياسية لبلدانهم؟
هذا الكلام عام مجمل ومطّاطي وفضفاض ورمادي والأوضاع مختلفة من بلد إلى بلد، هل تقارنون السعودية مثلاً بليبيا أو سوريا؟ ولو أن عندنا أخطاء وقصور، لكن لو وُجدت المقارنة فالسعودية هي دولة الإسلام وتطبق الشرع في مجمل الحياة وغالب الشعوب خلافاً للأنظمة الوضعية الأرضية المستوردة المحاربة للإسلام.

ما رأيك في مصطلح علماء البلاط أو علماء السلطان الذي ولد أو انتشر مع الثورات العربية.. ثم ما قيمة الداعية فيما يدعو إليه إذا كان لسان حال النظام؟
عموماً يجب على العالم والداعية أن يقصد بعمله وجه الله وحده وأن يقول كلمة الحق لا يخشى في الله لومة لائم ولا يرضي البشر ويسخط الله تعالى... وكل سوف يلقى جزاءه عند الله.

ما رؤيتك لما يقع في الوطن العربي، وما هي تطلعاتك لما سيحدث، وعلى ضوء زيارتك للجزائر والاحتكاك بأهلها، هل الجزائر معنية بما يحدث؟
والله أرجو أن تكون الجزائر، في أمن وأمان وأرجو أن تقوم الحكومة الجزائرية بإصلاحات واسعة مع رفع المظالم وتحقيق مطالب الشعب قبل أن يصلها الطوفان الذي أخذ غيرها، كما قال أبو الطيب المتنبي، مصائب قومٌ عند قوم فوائد.. وعندي كلمة خاصة للرئيس الجزائري عبد العزيز بوتفليقة وهو رجل عاقل ومحنك، وأناشده فيها بأن يختم حياته بإصلاح واسع، لأني جلست مع كثير من الجزائريين سواء في أوربا أو في الحرم المكي من المفكرين والكتاب والدعاة، البعض يرون أن الجزائر بحاجة إلى عملية جراحية كبرى تنهي الفساد والظلم وتبديد المال العام حتى يكتب هذا الشرف للرئيس بوتفليقة، ولأننا لا نريد أن يتكرر في الجزائر ما حصل فيها من عنف وقتل ودمار، فالجزائر عزيزة علينا وعلى كل عربي ومسلم، وهذه الوصية مني للرئيس عبد العزيز بوتفليقة، سر لا يعرفه أحد إلا قراء جريدة الشروق.*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

حسبنا الله على كل حاكم ما بحكم بشرع ربنا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله في يوم قيامة ورح يتعاقبه في النار بإذن الله

----------

